# Fish oil?



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

So my whole family takes salmon oil capsules (minus me because I'm vegan) including the dog. I've heard it can benefit hedgehogs too. Is this true, or is this too much fat? How would you give it-- do you break a capsule open ovet their food? How often? Thanks!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes, it is safe to use. You would poke open a capsule and drizzle it on the food. (you might want to use less than the whole capsule)

I personally don't like the gross fishy smell it gives them though, so I use flax oil.


----------

